# Jon boat,fly rod,red fish,help!



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Buying a jon boat and wondering if any one has put a pole platform on one want to use it to go after reds on the cost( haven't got a dam one wading)I am still figuring this red fish/inshore salt fly fishing thing out thanks for any help

ALOHA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

jon boats are difficult to fish the flats in, mainly because they are loud and have a lot of hull slap. if you go the jon route, try to find one that has a v front to it so it'll track a little better and you won't get as much hull slap.

personally i would not put a platform on a little boat like that for fishing the tx flats, but that's just me. sure you can see fish better, but they can see you better too. i'd just stand back by the motor and use a ~13-14' pole and push from there. if you need to get higher while fishing deeper water, you can always put your RTIC cooler back there and stand on that.

pm me if you're interested in an alternative that would work better for you.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Here's one I was looking at copying. For going the route of not burning metal together seems to work pretty well. I won't bend the back tube if I do it so there is less motor hanging out the back.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=229463


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

JKD said:


> Here's one I was looking at copying. For going the route of not burning metal together seems to work pretty well. I won't bend the back tube if I do it so there is less motor hanging out the back.
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=229463


Mahalo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm also one that kinda thinks poling platforms are unnecessary for most TX flats fishing, especially if you're fishing solo. So I would opt for not putting one on and just standing on a cooler for those times you want a little more elevation.

Jon Boats have their advantages. They're cheap, light and you don't have to worry if you go dragging them across oysters or rocks. Buuuuuut like Ish said, they pole like inner tubes and are loud. If you're just using it to get to places then wading that's one thing, but there's better options out there if you're wanting to pole. You could get something like this pirogue

http://austin.craigslist.org/boa/5906891308.html

Looks pretty light and would probably track a little better than a jon boat. Without strakes or a skeg it still won't track great though.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

southpaw said:


> I'm also one that kinda thinks poling platforms are unnecessary for most TX flats fishing, especially if you're fishing solo. So I would opt for not putting one on and just standing on a cooler for those times you want a little more elevation.
> 
> Jon Boats have their advantages. They're cheap, light and you don't have to worry if you go dragging them across oysters or rocks. Buuuuuut like Ish said, they pole like inner tubes and are loud. If you're just using it to get to places then wading that's one thing, but there's better options out there if you're wanting to pole. You could get something like this pirogue
> 
> ...


I think I have to fish with you to make sure u know what your talking about jk just trying to get on them fish u bin posting  I am worried about them smaller boats I have fliped canoe's surfing them In Hawaii

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't give up on wading. Do you currently have a boat? Or have you been walking in to the places you fish? I have caught waaay more fish wading than fly fishing from a boat. I use my boat to access areas and look for fish/tails/etc, then stalk them on foot. Boats, especially loud john boats are pretty intrusive on a quiet flat. As mentioned, a john boat wont pole very straight but it will certainly get you to some nice spots to access and wade.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

salty_waders said:


> Don't give up on wading. Do you currently have a boat? Or have you been walking in to the places you fish? I have caught waaay more fish wading than fly fishing from a boat. I use my boat to access areas and look for fish/tails/etc, then stalk them on foot. Boats, especially loud john boats are pretty intrusive on a quiet flat. As mentioned, a john boat wont pole very straight but it will certainly get you to some nice spots to access and wade.


I don't have a boat was planning on getting one to get in to deeper spots I don't really know where to wade I have just bin going where I have seen people around Surfside and haven't got fish so figured I would get a boat to get deeper in the marsh the reason for the Jon boat is to hunt out of also. All the boats I have seen had poling so that's why o was planning on doing it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

salty_waders said:


> Don't give up on wading. Do you currently have a boat? Or have you been walking in to the places you fish? I have caught waaay more fish wading than fly fishing from a boat. I use my boat to access areas and look for fish/tails/etc, then stalk them on foot. Boats, especially loud john boats are pretty intrusive on a quiet flat. As mentioned, a john boat wont pole very straight but it will certainly get you to some nice spots to access and wade.


Also I got injured in Iraq n now my back has steel in it and I have nerve damage so I can't wade to far in soft stuff

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Seems like it is possibly doable stalking reds out of a jon boat, but I have never done it. I did talk to a guy with an airboat that he says he uses to sight cast redfish. He powers to some spot like Cow Trap or Cedar Lakes, then shuts it down and runs off a troll motor. The hull of an Airboat has a lot in common with a Jon Boat. 

A jon boat has the ability to get shallow. Even without a platform, you are elevated enough to see fish. I fish standing up in my Commander kayak and see redfish standing. My feet are a few inches below the surface of the water standing in the kayak. You are still higher than a wade fisherman. 

So you have getting shallow enough covered, the potential to see fish covered. Now, it is getting in position for the shot. That could be the tricky part. I paddle while standing or push with a paddle while standing into position, but my kayak is something like 31" wide. Maybe a push pole could work. Or some kind of long paddle. They make waist clips to hold a paddle or pole so that you wouldn't have to try to set it down on the potentially noisy aluminum hull. 

One way that I like to fish is to slowly, very slowly move along a shoreline and maybe even stake out for a bit and just look and see if a fish will show itself. Seems like that could work in a Jon boat. How it works is that you are staked out into casting range of a little section of shoreline or structure. So if something does appear, you are in range for the cast without having to move. Sometimes, there is so much bait around that moving into the zone sends the bait into a frenzy that spooks the reds. By staking out, you become part of the background as long as the waves aren't slapping your hull. Obviously, you don't get to cover as much water this way, but it does work getting some shots at fish.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

If you get a john boat I recommend getting one with a tunnel. I had an Alumacraft with a tunnel and that thing went anywhere and I caught tons of redfish with it. A great way to learn your local bays & flats. If you do pole it you can drape some outdoor carpet over the bow and let it drag in the water a few inches when your poling. That will help silence the hull slap.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

karstopo said:


> Seems like it is possibly doable stalking reds out of a jon boat, but I have never done it. I did talk to a guy with an airboat that he says he uses to sight cast redfish. He powers to some spot like Cow Trap or Cedar Lakes, then shuts it down and runs off a troll motor. The hull of an Airboat has a lot in common with a Jon Boat.
> 
> A jon boat has the ability to get shallow. Even without a platform, you are elevated enough to see fish. I fish standing up in my Commander kayak and see redfish standing. My feet are a few inches below the surface of the water standing in the kayak. You are still higher than a wade fisherman.
> 
> ...


Mahalo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

salty_waders said:


> If you get a john boat I recommend getting one with a tunnel. I had an Alumacraft with a tunnel and that thing went anywhere and I caught tons of redfish with it. A great way to learn your local bays & flats. If you do pole it you can drape some outdoor carpet over the bow and let it drag in the water a few inches when your poling. That will help silence the hull slap.


Ok the main reason I was getting a boat so soon was because I found a good deal on one but also because I haven't bin catching any dam red fish mahaloz for the info

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

salty_waders said:


> Don't give up on wading. Do you currently have a boat? Or have you been walking in to the places you fish? I have caught waaay more fish wading than fly fishing from a boat. I use my boat to access areas and look for fish/tails/etc, then stalk them on foot. Boats, especially loud john boats are pretty intrusive on a quiet flat. As mentioned, a john boat wont pole very straight but it will certainly get you to some nice spots to access and wade.


this man is a genius and speaks the gospel.

glory be to him.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

MAKAI said:


> I don't have a boat was planning on getting one to get in to deeper spots I don't really know where to wade I have just bin going where I have seen people around Surfside and haven't got fish so figured I would get a boat to get deeper in the marsh the reason for the Jon boat is to hunt out of also. All the boats I have seen had poling so that's why o was planning on doing it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


did you not get the pm, er, i mean novel, i sent you last night?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

MAKAI said:


> Also I got injured in Iraq n now my back has steel in it and I have nerve damage so I can't wade to far in soft stuff
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

oops, sorry.

just fishinishednshots 9& 10....white russians (i know, girl drink)

i think my wife is trying to kill me. help.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Ish said:


> MAKAI said:
> 
> 
> > Also I got injured in Iraq n now my back has steel in it and I have nerve damage so I can't wade to far in soft stuff
> ...


----------

